

Twenty Dollars Per Gallon: How the rising price of oil will change our lives - tokenadult
http://www.forbes.com/2009/07/14/20-dollar-gallon-business-energy-oil.html

======
cpr
For a more critical and very thoughtful (if somewhat vengeful) look at peak
oil and what it implies, see The Long Emergency and A World Made by Hand, both
by James Kunstler.

His book on suburban blight, The Geography of Nowhere, is also fascinating.

<http://kunstler.com/>

